# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK شروحات :  État des serveurs - Ufs Panel V 2.3.0.1 - Upgrade/Installation

## gsm_bouali

*UFSx + HWK utilisateur * *UFSx_Support_Suite_Setup_v02.03.00.00.exe*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *DHLT Files - Samsung Fast Code Calc Tables *  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      1. Désinstallez toutes les versions précédentes, vous devez désinstaller Suite HWK avant d'essayer de désinstaller HWK installation de la suite de soutien. 2. Installez UFSx Suite Setup Support 3. Connectez votre UFSx + HWK avant de lancer le Panneau de configuration UFSx 4. Exécutez le Panneau de configuration UFSx 5. Passez à l'onglet "Matériel" 6. Si vous n'avez qu'un seul UFSx connecté, il sera choisi, si plus d'un, activez la case à cocher à côté de la UFSx requis. Vous pouvez cliquer sur "Boîtes Scan" pour actualiser la liste si vous avez connecté d'autres boîtes depuis l'ouverture du Panneau de configuration 7. Cliquez sur "Check Box" 8. Cliquez sur "Box Mise à jour" 9. Cliquez sur "Check Box" - Assurez-vous que "Box Status" = "true" ou "Bad Software» et «Serveur Status" = "Soutien Ok", avant de procéder 10. Passez à l'onglet "Software" 11. Remplacer "Chemin de l'application de la Install" et / ou "Nokia Install Path", si nécessaire. 12. Cliquez sur "Test serveur" 13. Cliquez sur "Install" 14. Si vous avez plus de 1 UFSx + HWK terme les étapes 5-13 pour chaque UFSx + HWK (REMARQUE: Vous devez installer quelque chose à l'étape 13)   Comment installer même UFSx + HWK au 2 PC.  Idem ci-dessus et vous devez compléter toutes les étapes.   Comment ajouter plus UFSx + HWK après l'installation initiale.  &#201;tapes 4-13 ci-dessus    Toutes vos mise à niveau / Installation / Support Problème du serveur ici  *HWK Upgrade Serveur* *Statut:** -* *en ligne*  *HWK Server Support Statut: -* *en ligne*     Note  Messages qui contient HWK Nombre HID
 seront supprimés / suspendu / bloqué sur le serveur sans préavis
  Ne postez pas votre HWK HID dans un forum  Ne pas utiliser d'outils 3ème partie pour résoudre les problèmes   *UFS**HWK*  *ou*  *reg, ufstool*..... etc etc   *Pour BOX_AUTH_ERROR: 20, 32 & 52* *Voir ici *   *NE  PAS, effectuer cette opération*, sauf si vous avez Box Auth *Erreur 20*,  les rapports de mise à jour client "utilisent Firmware Update pour  autoriser UFS!" ou il vous est conseillé de le faire. 
1. Exécutez le client de mise à jour.
2. Sélectionnez votre langue.
3. Cliquez sur "Suivant".
4. Attendez jusqu'à ce que le bouton «Mise à jour du firmware UFS" est activée, puis cliquez dessus.
5. Sélectionnez le fichier req.fbi, vous aurez besoin d'obtenir ce fichier à partir de la zone de support.
6. Après quelques secondes, le processus se compléter et créer un fichier appelé xxxxxx.req. (Où xxxxxx est le numéro de série UFS)
7. Envoyez ce fichier à votre revendeur UFS.
8. Lorsque vous recevez xxxxxx.fbi auprès de votre revendeur UFS, exécutez les étapes 1-4 ci-dessus.
9. Choisir xxxxxx.fbi
10. Après quelques secondes votre boîte sera autorisé. 
Votre  revendeur UFS est la seule personne qui peut l'aider dans ce processus,  ne demandez pas ici dans le forum, nous ne serons pas générer des  fichiers xxxxxx.fbi pour vous.  
     Exception inattendue: *box_auth erreur* *1*   * Changement** câble ou* *dommages* 
     Authentification erreur d'étape: Erreur: Le serveur a renvoyé méconnu réponse utilisent les dernières mise à jour  
Bad environment clean system from obsollete usb driver - *Install latest USB drivers*

----------


## mizouni

meeeeeeeeeercie bon travail bouali

----------


## wishyar

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا على برنامج

----------

